# 1969 Schwinn Sky Blue Collegiate



## kostnerave (Dec 6, 2021)

Here is a 1969 Schwinn Collegiate I acquired about three years ago off of ebay. At first, I thought it was priced a bit high for the model and year, but after close study of the pictures provided with the auction, I decided to purchase it. When I received it, I was surprised to find an all original example in flawless condition. The seller said she was the second owner, purchasing the bike from an elderly gentleman who had hooked the bike up to an exercise machine that he never used. She realized how nice the bike was and kept it under a blanket in her bedroom! When I got the bike, I overhauled and detailed it and rode it once around the block. I've been reluctant to post pictures of the bike, because it's a relatively common model to find, but I thought the condition and odd shade of Sky Blue might make it worthy of the C.A.B.E. The Sky Blue paint on the bike has a ton of micro metal flake in it and gives a strange cast from the other Sky Blue bikes I've owned in the past. I've seen various shades of Sky Blue show up over the years. If anyone would like to shed some light, and knowledge on the subject, I would greatly appreciate it. Meanwhile, I hope you enjoy the pictures of my humble 1969 Collegiate. Thanks.


----------



## flyingtaco (Dec 6, 2021)

Very clean. I like it


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2021)

That sure is minty! I'm somewhat in a WTH state looking at the color. I have a 1969 Tandem where the paint is fried but it didn't seem to be the same color as that. I know that the sky blue had a slight change for the 66 models and I have a 66 Varsity. Much better looking version from the previous Sky Blue. I'm thinking the candy color was a slight retint since it did look like a deeper and somewhat darker blue. The base aluminum paint could have been changed also but that Tandem I have sure didn't verify any silver base change. Here's a shot of the 69 tandem' fork on the left and drop out on my 66 Varsity.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Dec 6, 2021)

Fantastic bicycle.  You did great!   That late sixties metallic SKY BLUE is definitely a better looking "SKY BLUE" than what was used in 1966.      I  guess that because paint technology improved significantly in the automotive sector between the '57-'63 era and the mid sixties & beyond  that  I  guess  that  bicycle manufacturers,  refrigerator-appliance manufacturers, manufacturers of lawn mowers, swing-sets, outdoor equipment , wheel barrows & yard carts, even the ordinary metal $1.50  yard rake of the day.
Because they (Schwinn marketing/product planners) could improve the colors with something with more of a vibrant pop that was more beautiful as well as hip & cool.      Schwinn did have to compete with the Columbia Tourist V,  the Huffy Tourister, the Murray Alpine, whatever Ross called what they later called Eurotour,  and  AMF's  5 speed,   and  with  SEARS' decent Austrian made imports,  and  with  the  always really functional Raleighs.          The Columbia Tourist V  may have been the first to use the superior Shimano Lark rear derailleur,   but  Schwinn  was  like  Cadillac  was  at  that time.    Lincolns,  Imperials, and Mercedes-Benzes  were certainly nice enough and very decent at the time,  but  they were no Cadillac, and  Caddy's were typicallythe most prestigious cars to be driven to your Country Club, only to be topped if someone drove a Rolls-Royce  which was four times the cost at that time.    People  buying new bicycles at that time did instinctively know that they would pay more for a Schwinn than for the competitors bikes which were also reasonably good for that time.    Schwinn knew that too, so they at that time (late sixties, beginning of the seventies)  did  a  tremendous job  with  great colors  and  innovations (the dual brake levers on racing  handlebars that allowed folks to look racey but ride the tops....seen on 1969 models.....everybody in the industry followed suit.......and then on 1970 Collegiate & Suburban 5 speed models, they feature Shimano  which was an improvement in quality).  Schwinn product marketers were smart  at  that time  and  thus they did follow the lead of many of the Automakers in  retaining the  common  name  that  folks  knew  for  the  vehicle's paint,  but  though the name is the same, those are distinctly different  hues  based on  whatever  year,  or year clusters for the particular vehicle & model.     It is simple to understand that folks get to know the colors like fire engine red,  masters green,  plum, cherry red,  orange, white, forest green banana yellow, black, purple, gold, and sky blue.      Give the color a complex name and many cannot relate  unless they  have really seen it in person,  and  some consumers might be hesitant of what they can't understand or relate  to.
That is my guess.       

It looks showroom new.       I might be wrong but I think the MAG style chainring was only standard on 1969 & 1970 Collegiate.     It is a fantastic,  beautiful,  bike.
I hope you are not afraid to get out and actually ride it  because it looks showroom new.
With your mastery of getting it  as immaculate as it is now,   you  would have no trouble keeping it looking spotless after riding it. Those are super nice,  and  very  comfortable  to   ride   if   you  don't   need  to   cruise   at   a   15 +   mph    average pace.



EE   =   May  1969


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 7, 2021)

Outstanding condition! Really nice find.
Regarding the "micro metal flake" in the paint; there is a note in the January 1966 Schwinn Reporter that Bronze flecks are being added to Sky Blue, Radiant Coppertone, and Violet paints.
I've seen arguments about this in the past, but I'm just presenting what Schwinn said.
I know that both Sky Blue and (Flamboyant) Lime became deeper, darker colors at some point.
My Sky Blue '77 Superior appears to be about mid way between my early-mid 60s Sky Blue bikes and the darker Radiant Blue that Sky Blue replaced.


----------



## geosbike (Dec 7, 2021)

wow , dont get no better


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 7, 2021)

Great riders...I have accumulated a fleet of those somehow.  My latest go-to for the bike paths and commute


----------



## westwildcats (Dec 8, 2021)

Looks fantastic.  Hoping to find a Panther in that color.  Believe '67 was the only year for the Sky Blue Panther, so it's pretty slim odds.  But a man can always hope.


----------



## eeapo (Dec 9, 2021)

Beautiful, looks like it just came off the show room floor. Love the color.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 6, 2022)

Interesting. I have a minty 67 Varsity, and it is a different shade of blue.


----------



## Schwinny (Jan 6, 2022)

REDAIR13 said:


> Interesting. I have a minty 67 Varsity, and it is a different shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 1543364



Thats the same color.... 
I call it more of a sable look. Its darker in some light and lighter in others. Super pretty and chips disappear into the color, you have to be real close to pick them out. 

Heres a 68' SS I have.
Same bike with direct sun light and sun behind a cloud. Pics within 5 minutes of each other.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jan 7, 2022)

What a score! Nice!


----------



## kostnerave (Jan 7, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Thats the same color....
> I call it more of a sable look. Its darker in some light and lighter in others. Super pretty and chips disappear into the color, you have to be real close to pick them out.
> 
> Heres a 68' SS I have.
> ...



Hi, Beautiful bikes, everyone. Here are some pictures of the '69 Collegiate taken out in the sun. Both REDAIR13's Varsity and Schwinny's Super Sport seem to be the same color of Sky Blue. It must have been the interim paint shade used between Radiant Sky Blue and the dark Sky Blue that showed up in the '70's.


----------



## TWDay (Jan 7, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> Outstanding condition! Really nice find.
> Regarding the "micro metal flake" in the paint; there is a note in the January 1966 Schwinn Reporter that Bronze flecks are being added to Sky Blue, Radiant Coppertone, and Violet paints.
> I've seen arguments about this in the past, but I'm just presenting what Schwinn said.
> I know that both Sky Blue and (Flamboyant) Lime became deeper, darker colors at some point.
> My Sky Blue '77 Superior appears to be about mid way between my early-mid 60s Sky Blue bikes and the darker Radiant Blue that Sky Blue replaced.



I think what you read my be correct. My 1967 Deluxe Stingray was originally Violet but compared to a 1965 or 1966 Violet the paint is brighter on mine. I have one place on the forks that still has the original paint on it. I’m in the process of restoring the bike now.


----------

